# Flipped Axles



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

I had the TT axles flipped. Clears the driveway perfectly. Backed in with room to spare.
We also finished widening the driveway and the parking area for the Outback. 4"'s of blue stone to park on.

It was brought to my attention that the Outback was the cheapest part of the whole camping deal. All of the "other and extra" stuff is the bigger money. Brake controller, wd hitch, generator, tow mirrors, axle flip, driveway, parking area and of course all the little things you buy for inside and out.

Oh well, spend all you want, you'll make more.......right?


----------



## wicampingfamily (Apr 6, 2009)

i have a 28rsds and i was looking to flip the axles as well. did it chage your towability? gas mileage? i would lvoe a bit more clearance. esp when trying to hook up the blue tank. more room below would be fantastic.


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

This mod is high on my list. I can see where the tire rubs my fender wells. I will also ad the ez-flex suspension to help with the bouncing. My bed support rails actually started to superate because of it!


----------



## wicampingfamily (Apr 6, 2009)

malibutay said:


> This mod is high on my list. I can see where the tire rubs my fender wells. I will also ad the ez-flex suspension to help with the bouncing. My bed support rails actually started to superate because of it!


i dont have any rubbing just need the ground clerance plus i could go easily to a 15" rim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wicampingfamily said:


> i have a 28rsds and i was looking to flip the axles as well. did it chage your towability? gas mileage? i would lvoe a bit more clearance. esp when trying to hook up the blue tank. more room below would be fantastic.


I had the axles flipped on my my 28RSS 2 years ago and I LOVE it. No more risk of dragging the bumper on crazy gas stations driveways or any other problem with it being too low.

Other than having to get a new hitch, I didn't feel any change in the way the Outback tows.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

From reading this post, I am sure glad keystone decided to flip our axles on our 250RS!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

malibutay said:


> This mod is high on my list. I can see where the tire rubs my fender wells. I will also ad the ez-flex suspension to help with the bouncing. My bed support rails actually started to superate because of it!


Are you talking about the rails on the ceiling? Those are not designed to carry much weight, they are there to keep the slide straight as it goes in and out. If you take close look at them they are just thin sheet metal and are actually closet door track and have a pretty light load rating. If the tracks are pulling off the ceiling the rollers on the slide need to be adjusted so they are not pulling down on the tracks. Mine did the same thing, the track was starting to crack where the screws go into the ceiling.

Mike


----------



## wicampingfamily (Apr 6, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> i have a 28rsds and i was looking to flip the axles as well. did it chage your towability? gas mileage? i would lvoe a bit more clearance. esp when trying to hook up the blue tank. more room below would be fantastic.


I had the axles flipped on my my 28RSS 2 years ago and I LOVE it. No more risk of dragging the bumper on crazy gas stations driveways or any other problem with it being too low.

Other than having to get a new hitch, I didn't feel any change in the way the Outback tows.


















[/quote]

did you have to make the brake wires longer?? or was there enough slack to the brakes? or change out the shackles? i assume all needed is the ubolts to be longer. not a biggie... just being prepared.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wicampingfamily said:


> did you have to make the brake wires longer?? or was there enough slack to the brakes? or change out the shackles? i assume all needed is the ubolts to be longer. not a biggie... just being prepared.


All I had to do was hand the guy my Visa....









I don't know what the shop guys did...but it looks great and everything works.


----------



## wicampingfamily (Apr 6, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> did you have to make the brake wires longer?? or was there enough slack to the brakes? or change out the shackles? i assume all needed is the ubolts to be longer. not a biggie... just being prepared.


All I had to do was hand the guy my Visa....









I don't know what the shop guys did...but it looks great and everything works.
[/quote]

lol DW has the visa







i have to do it myself

looks well worth the mod.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

wicampingfamily. i just looked into this and it is really cheap ($300.00)canadian i was quoted. i like to do everything my self because i enjoy it but sometimes its just not worth it plus they guarenante their work.


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> did you have to make the brake wires longer?? or was there enough slack to the brakes? or change out the shackles? i assume all needed is the ubolts to be longer. not a biggie... just being prepared.


All I had to do was hand the guy my Visa....









I don't know what the shop guys did...but it looks great and everything works.
[/quote]

That's all I had to do too!








Thought it was going to require more tools than that but it was so easy, just 3 steps:
1) pull out wallet
2) hand visa
3) sign little paper

And I was finished, sat back in yard looking at my newest mod drinking a beer









The guys said the kit was like $100.00 per axle or something, took them 2 hours


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I just had mine done as well. New equalizers, shackles bolts etc. Parts 165, labor 300. But again Visa did all the work. Looks great and tows great.

Just an FYI for the DIY'er. I was told by the shop manager you had to re-weld the spring perches on the other side of the axle so unless you have access to a welder this isn't a DIY project. Again I haven't even looked but this is what I was told.

Good luck.


----------



## wicampingfamily (Apr 6, 2009)

i am thinking this is a definate "need-to-do" thanks for the input....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Funny thing on our first trip out after having this done....the steps were now higher too.









Had to finagle a solution for that trip...for TWO doors. Oops. Live and learn eh?


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

camping479 said:


> This mod is high on my list. I can see where the tire rubs my fender wells. I will also ad the ez-flex suspension to help with the bouncing. My bed support rails actually started to superate because of it!


Are you talking about the rails on the ceiling? Those are not designed to carry much weight, they are there to keep the slide straight as it goes in and out. If you take close look at them they are just thin sheet metal and are actually closet door track and have a pretty light load rating. If the tracks are pulling off the ceiling the rollers on the slide need to be adjusted so they are not pulling down on the tracks. Mine did the same thing, the track was starting to crack where the screws go into the ceiling.

Mike
[/quote]

I know exactly what you are talking about. It happened while going up the Alcan and all the upheavels and ruts on the road bounced my trailer all over the place. I never put anything in the bed while traveling and I now put supports under my bed while driving. I got new rails and will be replacing them this weekend. I will take pics.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Funny u guys are talking about this, we just today traded in the 23rs and brought the tt to another dealer to do the axel flip and weld a hitch to the back.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> Funny u guys are talking about this, we just today traded in the 23rs and brought the tt to another dealer to do the axel flip and weld a hitch to the back.


did you get them to install scissor jacks? Your stock stabilizers might not reach all the way now or might not give enough support due to being opened so far.


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Funny u guys are talking about this, we just today traded in the 23rs and brought the tt to another dealer to do the axel flip and weld a hitch to the back.


did you get them to install scissor jacks? Your stock stabilizers might not reach all the way now or might not give enough support due to being opened so far.
[/quote]

I have the scissor jacks on mine, but they will be extended pretty far (when on uneven groung in the campground). I think I will make a box out of 2x6 with a 3/4" plywood top, use it as the base then add more if needed.


----------

